

Show HN: DailySmile – How was your day? - pmcpinto
http://dailysmile.co/

======
pmcpinto
Hey there, today I launched this small project/experiment called DailySmile.

Essentially DailySmile is your anonymous diary. You can share with the world
how was your day without worrying about your identity. Speak about your
feelings, your daily concerns, your deepest fears and desires, speak about
anything you want.

I would love to have some feedback about this project.

And feel free to spread the word about DailySmile.

Thanks!

